# What do you say/do to enhance tips?



## kah5683 (May 15, 2017)

I've read some of the posts here under tipping. I see where people use different signs, cups, and showing cash in console/visor as tip awareness tools. I've tried a sign the last month, and there really hasn't been an increase I have noticed. Is there anything else that works well?

I've been driving Uber/Lyft for a couple months. I'm closing in on 600 trips and I have a 4.92 rating, I converse with my passengers, music is available (but I don't have it on and only put it on if asked). I help with luggage, I tell them to make sure they have everything when they get out and to have a great day. I have a newer SUV that I keep clean and I also have a charging cord out for them. I know people on this forum poo-poo some of these extras, but I try to give the best service I can, without going overboard with mints, water, etc. I don't get a lot of tips, maybe one out of ten. I usually do 15-20 airport runs a week along with weekday morning commuters to downtown and Fri/Sat night shift including bar closings.

What else can I do? I read here about some who get substantial individual tips ($10-30 or more). I've never received that, other than a 160 mile trip where I asked them to help with gas for return trip (I got $40)

Is there something you say each time a Pax gets in the car to enhance tips? How are you getting consistent tips (at least better than 1 out of 10)? Do you say something when you end the trip that you believe helps with tips?


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

Added this sign a few days ago. You can customize the 6 outer icons. One being, tips appreciated.

Tips went up considerably after the first day of use.

Feedback from passengers has been all positive. % of 5 star ratings have also gone up.

$15 investment, over $50 in tips since . Haven't been able to drive for a few days due to a medical issue. Will be back at it tomorow though.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Two things...

1. At the end of the ride, I might say "I hope I've earned my five stars today." I dont ask about a tip, if a pax feels that you appreciate the business they may be more likely to tip.

2. Alternatively, during the ride when something happens that makes the pax happier, I might say something like "thats how I earn the big tips, by avoiding accidents" or "thats how I get the big bucks, by being smarter than GPS". Then laugh it off so you dont sound like begging for a tip.

If I'm driving someone who commutes to work daily, or a student, I understand that my chance at a tip is almost zero. I totally get it, and dont hold it against people. Life is too short.

One more thing... remember that your attitude comes out to a customer. When I'm in a crappy mood my tips seem to suffer, what a coincidence. People dont want to get into a car and hear some stranger ***** about their problems. I'm not saying that YOU do, thats just a general reminder to the general population of readers.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Dchap08 said:


> Added this sign a few days ago. You can customize the 6 outer icons. One being, tips appreciated.
> 
> Tips went up considerably after the first day of use.
> 
> ...


Ever considering making those signs and sell them to make money instead of driving for Uber? It's actually pretty simple and can be done with Windows Paint.


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Ever considering making those signs and sell them to make money instead of driving for Uber? It's actually pretty simple and can be done with Windows Paint.


Honestly, yes. Been considering another side hustle like that. Super easy to do also.


----------

